# Top Surf rigs you'd reccommend for a complete beginner ?



## PinkCoco (Jun 10, 2020)

I got most of my gear and now I'm focusing on learning about rigs.

What are some of the rigs that would you consider a must have/basic?
Are there any you would tell a beginner to avoid?

Fish I'd like to target:
Pompano
Red Drum
Black drum
(I'm also down for whatever bites haha)

The plan is to jetty/surf fish with more of a focus on surf fishing.
Thanks in advance for the knowledge  !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Fish finder, cannonball rig for big baits. Double drop, river rig for small baits. I like a swivel at the top and a clip for lead at the bottom of my double dropper rigs instead of a surgeons loop, less lost lead.


----------



## PinkCoco (Jun 10, 2020)

Benji said:


> Fish finder, cannonball rig for big baits. Double drop, river rig for small baits. I like a swivel at the top and a clip for lead at the bottom of my double dropper rigs instead of a surgeons loop, less lost lead.


Thank you !!! I'll definitely check these out


----------

